
node-jsc: A Node.js port to the JavaScriptCore engine and iOS - idobh2
https://github.com/mceSystems/node-jsc
======
kbpp
Hi,

I'm Koby Boyango, a senior researcher and developer at mce, and I've created
node-jsc, an experimental port of node.js to the JavaScriptCore engine and iOS
specifically.

The project also includes node-native-script, NativeScript's iOS runtime
refactored as node-jsc native module, allowing access to native iOS APIs
directly from javascript.

See the iOS Demo Project for an example of using both node-jsc and node-
native-script.

Feel free to check out our repositories, ask me anything or share your
ideas\suggestions :)

